# Blood levels... do I need



## metsfan4life (May 5, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Ran tren about 16 weeks last summer and have not run anything since then. Followed typical protocol for coming off of tren and ran for about 7-8 weeks. Felt find and regen'd afterwards, no issues. Well, felt fugging tired and cant stay at work (new job and I sit behind a computer rather than walking around outside for insurance stuff) so thought it was that. Well, figured Id go to my endocrine dr, Im type 1 diabetic, and get my levels checked. Everything (thyroid, A1c, etc) came back normal except for "Testosterone Levels are slightly low. come back in the AM 3-4wks to recheck). Just called and got my numbers...

Test: 270
LH: 24
FSH: 2.7
Prolactin: 8.9

What are your guys thoughts? Really not wanting to hear TRT is what I will end up. I am 24yrs old, only ran 2 cycles. I just got engaged less than 3wks ago and worried as fuq that I wont be able to have kids. She knows I've ran and was worried I wont be able to have kids as well. What are your guys thoughts on my levels or anything along the line of regen?

Thanks,
Mets


----------



## mabdelrasoul (May 5, 2014)

From my understanding i can tell u that 270 is low for your age and that low t doesnt necessarily mean u cant have kids. What were your T levels before your last tren run in the summer? And it is possible the tren cycle did a number on you . T levels.


----------



## DF (May 5, 2014)

Yea, that's a pretty low T number there mets.  At 24 I'd attempt a restart protocol.  Cashout had a good thread posted on here.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 5, 2014)

I odnt remember what my levels were..I believe 450-600. I cant remember since it was a while back.  Everything seems low, sheeeet! I started to read the cashout exit strategy but boss walked by so had to X-out. Ill have to pick up some clomid and some hcg, etc and see what I can get running. Ill make sure to go thru ADC rather than the labs just to play it safe on this go around


----------



## mabdelrasoul (May 5, 2014)

Id go with brother df on this and try a restart protocol, then get bloods done again and go from there. Good luck brother


----------



## SFGiants (May 5, 2014)

270 is way low


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 5, 2014)

Your balls are protesting the marriage!

Listen to DF and try the cashout protocol, at very least try clomid. Do you exercise still or stop with desk job?

You dont want trt so young. Also, I have a few kids even with 200 test.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 5, 2014)

Yeah I want kids so Im worried as fuk about it. I plan to try the cashout method as DF suggested. They want me to come back in 3-4wks. Should I do that and then try jump starting or simply start now? Yes I still workout just as I always have before. Im still in the gym 5-6x/wk. Weights + cardio. Nothing has changed, I just sit at a desk rather than walking around all the time so figured that was why I was tired. Ill def get ADC clomid as I have used GWP, MP, and Extreme clomid and I never got the sides (nut busting wise) that I always hear about clomid


----------



## metsfan4life (May 5, 2014)

ok so I copied and pasted from cashout and just making sure I have this right..

Week HCG clomid Nolva letro
1 M/W/F/Su 2000 1.25 M/Th  ---> 8000mcg HCG, 0 clomid, 0 nolva, 2.5letro
2 T/Th/Sa 2000 1.25 M/Th ---> 6000mcg HCG, 0 clomid, 0 nolva, 2.5 letro
3 M/W/F 2000 1.25 M/Th  ---> 6000mch HCG, 0 clomid, 0 nolva, 2.5 letro  
3 Sat/Sun 100 40 1.25 M/Th  ---> 0 HCG, 200 clomid, 80 nolva 2.5 letro
4 Every Day 100 40 1.25 M/Th  ---> 700clomid 280 nolva 2.5 letro
5 100 40 1.25 M/Th  ---> 200 clomid, 80 nolva, 2.5letro
6 100 40 1.25 M/Th ---> 200 clomid, 80 nolva, 2.5letro
7 40 1.25 M/Th ---> 0 clomid, 80 nolva,  2.5 letro
8 40 1.25 M/Th ---> 0 clomid, 80 nolva,  2.5 letro
9 1.25 M/Th  ---> 2.5 letro
10 1.25 M/Th  ---> 2.5 letro

do I have this correct as far as per week numbers? also, think its necessary to run high HCG and others since Im not really restarting from TRT after years and years of it? No clue on letro as I have never used it, I will need to read up on.


----------



## DF (May 5, 2014)

I'd wait for the retest before starting the protocol.  There are a number of things that can drive down your test levels though yours are pretty low.  (stress, alcohol, lack of sleep) just to name a few.  There maybe a simple clomid restart on here somewhere if you'd rather not go all out on the Cashout trt restart.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 5, 2014)

Wait for the retest before doing anything IMO. There should be a lot of labs being pulled that may give insight as to why levels were/are so low.


----------



## Yaya (May 5, 2014)

If ur next tests reveal the same low numbers quickly get some test600 and go to tow


----------



## metsfan4life (May 5, 2014)

well I can say its not stress...havent stressed about anything other than buying a damn 2carat center stone for my girl. Alcohol isnt it...I have never drank an alcoholic drink in my life. Never wanted to when I was younger, became diabetic, and realized that other than health wise, I can have fun without it so I set out to say I never drank. Sleep.. yea I sleep like a baby.

Im hoping that  clomid restart would be the way to go since I know that full out restart will cost a decent amount (not saying its not worth it) but figure it was designed for someone who has been TRTing for a while rather than someone just simply looking to restart in general. Will wait until I get my next labs done in 3-4 weeks  hopefully they will be up to at least 450 or so.

thanks for the input gents


----------



## Rumpy (May 6, 2014)

I would normally say re-start, but you need to wait until after your next scheduled blood test, and now that your Dr is involved it complicates things.  I would see what he says before you start anything on your own.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 6, 2014)

Rumpy... I wouldnt say it complicates things because my Dr knew the entire time anyways that I was running. He wouldnt tell me I "could" but gave me advice and and information as I continued to run to ensure bloods were correct during the run.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 6, 2014)

Definitely wait for the retest before doing anything brother. Find out what the issue is first if possible. Do you have any baseline labs from before you cycled or from any of your other cycles? If your LH value was a typo, 2.4 instead of 24, it seems like you're secondary hypo assuming nothing changes in your labs. If truly secondary hypo it may be possible to get a restart and forgo TRT at the moment. 

What time were these labs pulled? Testosterone works on a diurnal rhythm so it's at it's highest upon waking. When you go for your next tests, make sure to schedule them for as soon after you wake up as possible. Make sure you're getting enough dietary fat, especially saturated, vitamin D, good sleep, etc. 

Another options, depending on the issue, would be DHEA and pregnenolone supplementation. These are precursors to androgenic and sex steroids among others and if deficient could help increase levels slightly. A clomid restart is another option as you're probably aware of already. Finally, don't fret too much about the kids. I know it's an important topic but enough ppl have had kids on cycles or on TRT that shows it's not impossible to do so. Also, compounds like clomid, HCG, HMG can increase your fertility as well. Just don't let this one issue eat at you too much is all im saying. Keep your head up and find out the cause of the issue if there is one before worrying about what might be.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 6, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Definitely wait for the retest before doing anything brother. Find out what the issue is first if possible. Do you have any baseline labs from before you cycled or from any of your other cycles? If your LH value was a typo, 2.4 instead of 24, it seems like you're secondary hypo assuming nothing changes in your labs. If truly secondary hypo it may be possible to get a restart and forgo TRT at the moment.
> 
> What time were these labs pulled? Testosterone works on a diurnal rhythm so it's at it's highest upon waking. When you go for your next tests, make sure to schedule them for as soon after you wake up as possible. Make sure you're getting enough dietary fat, especially saturated, vitamin D, good sleep, etc.
> 
> Another options, depending on the issue, would be DHEA and pregnenolone supplementation. These are precursors to androgenic and sex steroids among others and if deficient could help increase levels slightly. A clomid restart is another option as you're probably aware of already. Finally, don't fret too much about the kids. I know it's an important topic but enough ppl have had kids on cycles or on TRT that shows it's not impossible to do so. Also, compounds like clomid, HCG, HMG can increase your fertility as well. Just don't let this one issue eat at you too much is all im saying. Keep your head up and find out the cause of the issue if there is one before worrying about what might be.



I had these test done at 8:30am as its the earliest the lab opens and they tend to get a bit behind because the docs are long winded. I will plan to go in at the same time I believe June 2nd or something like that. Im not sure if it was a type or not, I asked her over the phone and she said 2.4. Unless 2.4 is just way too low? Im hoping that itll be up next time I go in or else a simple clomid restart will work best. Really scared as all about TRT, not for what it is, but for the kid issue. I know a lot on here have had kids while on, but my girl will freak out if she thinks we cant. As far as a baseline...I cant remember what they were. I had them checked before and after each cycle thru my endocrine and they were all "around usual." they ddint put the numbers on there but made sure they were close to the beginning.


----------



## Megatron28 (May 7, 2014)

metsfan4life said:


> I had these test done at 8:30am as its the earliest the lab opens and they tend to get a bit behind because the docs are long winded. I will plan to go in at the same time I believe June 2nd or something like that. Im not sure if it was a type or not, I asked her over the phone and she said 2.4. Unless 2.4 is just way too low? Im hoping that itll be up next time I go in or else a simple clomid restart will work best. Really scared as all about TRT, not for what it is, but for the kid issue. I know a lot on here have had kids while on, but my girl will freak out if she thinks we cant. As far as a baseline...I cant remember what they were. I had them checked before and after each cycle thru my endocrine and they were all "around usual." they ddint put the numbers on there but made sure they were close to the beginning.



2.4 would make more sense.  24 would be crazy high.  In the future, it helps to post the reference ranges too as each lab is a little different.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 7, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> 2.4 would make more sense.  24 would be crazy high.  In the future, it helps to post the reference ranges too as each lab is a little different.




well I got it over the phone so I just wrote down what it sounded like. But either way.. I guess 2.4 and 24 would make sense as to which it is. Since they are all low, I imagine it was towards the lower range in general. As far as ranges, I know they send their blood work to LabCorp since its right next door. I didnt get a print out like if you went thru PrivateMD, all was over the phone but I looked back on old ranges from LC, and yea they still low.  Sucks, wanted to try 1 more go attempt at tren but going to do this usmmer without anything. Ive been one to never feel a thing on anything. No sides (good or bad) from tren. Ran 1.5g of test/wk and didnt notice much other than my test levels were thru the roof. My body fat truly does not taper down no matter what..diet/cardio/etc. Had my diet done by people over the past and still could not get cut down at all...think im immune


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 4, 2014)

ok, so as promised, got a call from the lab this morning. been exactly 4 weeks since i got the 1st ones done. Test levels were at 272 and LH was 3.1. they did not check anything other than those 2 this time. these labs were completed at 8:30am, same as last time pretty much. lab said "Dr xxx said to quit using any and all test 'supps' for 2mo and then come back." well ive been off for almost a year now so now that changes what I will hear back. what do you guys think is next step?... clomid jump start with hcg? i really dont want to go on trt this young. ****kkk


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 5, 2014)

metsfan4life said:


> ok, so as promised, got a call from the lab this morning. been exactly 4 weeks since i got the 1st ones done. Test levels were at 272 and LH was 3.1. they did not check anything other than those 2 this time. these labs were completed at 8:30am, same as last time pretty much. lab said "Dr xxx said to quit using any and all test 'supps' for 2mo and then come back." well ive been off for almost a year now so now that changes what I will hear back. what do you guys think is next step?... clomid jump start with hcg? i really dont want to go on trt this young. ****kkk




Try a restart.  If it doesn't work TRT is probably the only option left if you cannot find another cause and rememdy it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 5, 2014)

That is what it looks like I may end up doing. Waiting to hear back from the dr and all. I know he had mentioned a restart before, so maybe he might be on board with it. Been told it sounds mainly secondary so Im hoping the restart might do the trick. if it does...thank god! Sucks to know itd be a bad idea to run more cycles tho but health is 1st.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 15, 2014)

so, finally got my blood work back. last time they just rechecked. this time I went if for my typical 3mo checkup for diabetes and the main dr wasnt there so went with the NP who is well aware of everything but couldnt exactly say "do this" or whatnot. I mentioned a restart to her, obviously she said not to since its mainly for fertility, yada yada yada. but anyways, they rechecked and the test levels came back at 594. its been 1+yr since I ran anything (cyp, tren, mast). Whats odd is my levels were fine when I came off after the PCT and then they dropped for months and now their back up. Any thoughts? They have increased my sythroid to 100mcg/day rather than the 88 bc Ive been tired as fauck, but thyroid levels were fine. Maybe the low test simply made  me tired.


----------



## Paolos (Jul 15, 2014)

Good luck brother looks like your bouncing back. Don't sweat it too much even if you have to go on TRT. Kids will come when the 
time is right. The stress of worring about fertility only Fuuks with your head and drives numbers down. I'm 50 and started TRT about 6 years
ago and everything is fine. My natural numbers have been 150-180 for 15 years or more (Have only been checking for that long) I still run 
cycles but need a minimum of 125mg a week of test to keeps things working right when I'm "off cycle".  And I was blessed with 2-boys
(12 & 22) and got the snip after that.

Lesson is always do a proper PCT. I never did it at all when I was your age and that may be the reason for the TRT now!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 15, 2014)

Paolos said:


> Good luck brother looks like your bouncing back. Don't sweat it too much even if you have to go on TRT. Kids will come when the
> time is right. The stress of worring about fertility only Fuuks with your head and drives numbers down. I'm 50 and started TRT about 6 years
> ago and everything is fine. My natural numbers have been 150-180 for 15 years or more (Have only been checking for that long) I still run
> cycles but need a minimum of 125mg a week of test to keeps things working right when I'm "off cycle".  And I was blessed with 2-boys
> ...



thanks man. hopefully they will stay up and clear. i was hoping to try 1 last cycle and see if i felt anything from the deca, but with that being a hard recover drug like tren, makes me very worried that it may be best to simply run nothing ever again in fear of being shut down perm. im thinking maybe the pct was a tad bunk? but the test levels a few months off were normal ranges of pre-cycle but then a few months after, they dropped to nothing. just doesnt make sense to me. 1st pct was GWP and 2nd was Extreme Peps, maybe thats it. but maybe not since levels off were good..and then sheet


----------

